

Any HNers in Delhi? Lets meet - combiclickwise

We can agree on a place/date to meet up. I don't drink but can pitch in with a few beers
======
aniket_ray
We have a mailing list at delhi-hn-meetup@googlegroups.com I couldn't attend
the last meeting but you could initiate the next meetup.

~~~
luckystrike
I attended the last one in November. It was good to catch up with like minded
folks over there. Also, listening to the way other folks are tackling their
startup challenges is an inspiration in itself.

[http://groups.google.com/group/delhi-hn-
meetup/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/delhi-hn-
meetup/browse_thread/thread/164a91c1b6e3bcdb)

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks for this. Will use the mailing list here

------
combiclickwise
Wow, great.

How does the next weekend sound? to make this easier I will suggest a time and
place..

please let me know if it is convenient for people to turn up..

if around 4-5 people can turn up we should just go ahead and meet I think.

here is what I suggest..

1) 4pm on Saturday at Hard Rock Cafe, Saket or

2) 4pm Sunday at Rockman's Beer Island at Gurgaon

your votes please

------
maheshs
I was attended last meet-up; and exited to meet-up again, lets plan. There is
a already mailing list delhi-hn-meetup@googlegroups.com; please keep posted.

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks.. I have posted a message to the group

------
niko1
I'll be in town from 11th till 14th Jan, it'd be good to meet you all if
there's going to be a meetup.

~~~
jerguismi
I'm there from 10th to 13th Jan, will definitely come to meeting if one is
available :)

------
paraschopra
Delhi!! Yeah, let's meet.

------
ashraful
Those in Delhi who want to meetup with other hackers for a one-on-one lunch,
can use <http://www.hackerlunch.com>

------
dav-id
I will be in Delhi from Mid March for a 3-4 months and would love to meet as
many techy people as possible, particularly those interested in NLP and
related fields.

------
sandGorgon
finally !

my email is in my profile - rather than trying to set up one large meet up, I
up for several smaller ones (or one-on-ones!). Just mail me, and lets do
coffee or beer (which tend to be very noisy in India).

------
cal5k
Are there any HNers in Hyderabad? If so, I'd love to talk :-)

------
harman
Interesting idea, count me in. Lets plan it out.

------
anujkk
Sounds interesting.

------
eliben
s/Lets/Let's/ :-)

